
ASCII Dashboards - setra
https://medium.com/@dieswaytoofast/ascii-dashboards-775f5d6aa062
======
indentit
I was just thinking the other day, it'd be useful to have something
lightweight, yet functional/usable instead of all these slow Electron apps we
have these days. If it had email integration such that I could see the subject
lines of any unread Gmails, and RSS/ATOM feeds it'd get extra points :)

